
Go for a walk. You’re allowed. It will help - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2020/03/coronavirus-go-for-a-walk.html
======
jbirer
I figure the author of the article will be a victim of natural selection soon.

------
jsjddbbwj
Not in Spain unless you're walking your dog. ;-)

